# PFury Best Tank Contest Finals!



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1








2








3








4


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

i love the tankstyle nr 1 almost the same as mine.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tough choice...
All tanks are simply beautiful


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

give them all a shirt all those tanks are just awesome







#3 got it


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that was tough!!! i like 1, 2 and 3!!!! good job guys!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it has to be no1


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

four would get my vote but it needs a back ground! im going with .... i dont know! lol :rock: one is tight, two is bad ass too, three is cool and diff. and four is f*cking bad but no background.

ok heres the deal, promise to get a background and ill vote for you! lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

stunning


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are all to great to choose


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

OMG the first tank has got to be the best tank ever. How big is it? Who owns it? What type of fish is in there? I'm inspired.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i say one but all the tank look awesome tho


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thats too hard.. im not voting.
j/k.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wish my skillz were this good...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Comon... number 1 has to lose some points for all the fake plants!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

They are all winners!! Please can the size of the tanks and their occupants be posted somewhere after the contest? Its hard to tell what size the tanks are by the pics!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Can I vote 4 times please............ :sad:


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

all four are stunnig, what a tough choice


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thoes are some cool looking tanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

those are great tanks


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice tanks guys


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

great pics guys


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All i will say is that now my tank looks like No. 1 :laugh: ...!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

To all four of you


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

so close


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This contest will close today


----------



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

there all really awesome








Number for is really nice and has my vote, just because is so close to a real environment for his p


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

C'mon people vote number three.
All tanks are superb though!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant end this on a tie....come on people vote


----------



## neko (Feb 1, 2004)

there you go, no more tie... was a hard choice to pick one over all the others though. All nice setups


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

still a tie


----------

